# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  لمن فانه المشاهدة مباراة العبور السودان vs  بوركينا فاسو

## الثائر

*30/1/2012 Sudan vs Burkina Faso- Africa Cup 2012
المباراة كاملة مشاهدة ممتعة اتمناها لكم
[YOUTUBE]G1Hmj4gWdmc[/YOUTUBE]
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماقصرت يالثائر والله
تسلم ياغالي
بالجد انا شايف النجم الاول في المباراة هو اكرم
لولاه لما تاهلنا ابدا
*

----------

